# South African National Highways, anyone?



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Traffic patrol car on the far right.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

highway closed on a sunday to allow cyclists to do their thing


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

N3 towards Durban, South Africa's habour city


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

have you seen the movie DHOOM 2? Its a bollywood movie - they filmed a helicopter scene on that highway or one of the durban ones cause you can see Durban in one of the signs


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

spongeg said:


> have you seen the movie DHOOM 2? Its a bollywood movie - they filmed a helicopter scene on that highway or one of the durban ones cause you can see Durban in one of the signs


No, i haven't seen it. I will check it out


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

MORE MORE THESE ROADS ARE BEAUTIFUL MORE MORE


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice pictures kay:


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Highways from Soweto


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

This is how N1 highway looks about 250 kilometers away from Johannesburg en route to Polokwane, Limpopo


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Fly-overs seen from Soweto


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

More highways seen from an SAA plane


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

N3 highway, headed towards OR Tambo airport and ultimately to Durban










Construction all over the place










To Botswana


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

WOWOWOW beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

highway network around Johannesburg CBD


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

yellow line re-defined to accomodate trucks


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

traffic jams on the N1 motorway










the highway from Airport to Joburg (R24)


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Northern Johannesburg highways


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

approaching the OR Tambo international airport on R24


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Somewhere in Durban


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Cape Town










Towards Muizenberg in Cape Town


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Traffic, traffic always....in Johannesburg during peak hours!


----------



## martinsa (Jun 4, 2007)

just some information on where the various pics of kulani were taken: -

1. this is at the first junction of the M19 freeway - the western end - in pinetown (durban). the view is eastwards to durban - the freeway ends at the N2. 
2. this is looking westwards along the M13 freeway - it is the junction directly after the M13 / M7 Queensburgh junction - the next junction westwards is the M1 into Pinetown. 
3. junction of M13 and M7 - lokking southbound on the M7 as it becomes freeway - this takes you to the N3, Queensburgh - the freeway ends at the N2, where it becomes Edwin Swales VC Drive. (out of interest - I believe that the M7 used to be the R617 - if you find old freeway signs you will see the "R61" has been patched over with an "M"). 

The CapeTown ones are self explanatory. 

For the Jhb one - this was a bit tricky, but it is looking westwards along the R561 or M39 towards Kyalami - probably 2km or so before the T junction with the R55 - on the right hand side is Vorna Valley. 

If I've made any mistakes, please let me know ...


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

more highways in Durban


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

^^ Picture 1 above - Heading East on the N3 arriving near the Spagetti Junction interchange with the N2

Picture 2 - Heading on the N3 West out of the central Durban ring near the Pavillion/Westville offramp


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

all pics are red X, so sad.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

oliver999; said:


> all pics are red X, so sad.


Sorry, maybe you came at the wrong time when flickr is down or your
connection was letting you down. Its all there. Every single picture, i can
see.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

>


that must be fourways - i spent the day there once - i walked from the mall to the mcdonalds to the casino back to that other shopping place and than to mall again

i had about 8-10 hours to kill there


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

spongeg; said:


> that must be fourways - i spent the day there once - i walked from the mall to the mcdonalds to the casino back to that other shopping place and than to mall again
> 
> i had about 8-10 hours to kill there


That's correct, that whole area is undergoing re-development with extensions to Montecasino and other developments, Pity the Gautrain rapid rail link is not coming to Fourways yet, but i hope in the near future, they will have a fourways link as the whole area is really clogged up with traffic.


----------

